# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hàn Quốc - du lich Han Quoc

## thietht

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Hàn Quốc - du lich Han Quoc:
*
     Hàn Quốc là đất nước xinh đẹp bất cứ du khách nào cũng muốn đến mà không muốn dời. Đảo Nami mê hồn với những khu cảnh mộng mơ trữ tình vốn đã rất nổi tiếng trên những bộ phim truyền hình Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng. Cheju đẹp đẽ lại là hòn đảo lớn nhất và là niềm tự hào của người dân xứ Hàn. Bờ biển sóng êm dài thoai thoải. Ban mai, ánh bình minh trên đảo Cheju tách biệt hẳn thế giới bên ngoài bởi sự tươi tắn, sáng sủa và rất đỗi yên bình…


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hàn Quốc để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Hàn Quốc?*

Hàn Quốc có bốn mùa rõ rệt. Mùa xuân và mùa thu khá ngắn, mùa hè nóng và ẩm ướt, mùa đông thì lạnh, khô và tuyết rơi nhiều, đặc biệt là ở các khu vực miền núi, không phải dọc theo bờ biển phía nam.

Khí hậu cũng khác nhau tại các vùng trên đất nước, với nhiệt độ trung bình từ 6oC (430F) đến 16oC. Nhiệt độ trung bình vào tháng 8, tháng nóng nhất trong năm là từ 19oC đến 27oC , trong khi đó nhiệt độ vào tháng Giêng, tháng lạnh nhất trong năm từ -8oC  đến 7oC.

Vào đầu xuân, Bán đảo Triều Tiên thường có "cát/ bụi vàng" do gió cuốn về từ các sa mạc phía bắc Trung Quốc. Nhưng vào giữa tháng Tư, đất nước được hưởng một thời tiết êm dịu với núi và cánh đồng ngập trong màu sắc rực rỡ của các loài hoa dại. Đây là lúc người nông dân chuẩn bị gieo mạ cho vụ lúa hàng năm.

Với không khí khô và bầu trời trong xanh như pha lê, mùa thu là mùa mà tất cả người Hàn đều yêu thích. Phong cảnh nông thôn đẹp khác thường với những màu sắc đa dạng. Mùa thu là mùa gặt hái, cũng là mùa của những lễ hội dân gian bắt nguồn từ phong tục tập quán của nhà nông từ thời xa xưa.

*Đi lại:*

Thông tin Taxi ở Hàn Quốc cho bạn

Hướng dẫn bạn Thuê ô tô tại Hàn Quốc 

Hàn Quốc phát hành thẻ giao thông mới M-PASS dành cho khách du lịch

*Các địa điểm khi đi du lịch Hàn Quốc:*

Một vòng bảo tàng thiên nhiên trên đảo Jeju 

Ngọn núi tình yêu nổi tiếng nhất Hàn Quốc

Đến thăm dòng suối lãng mạn nhất Seoul 

Vẻ đẹp thời gian ở cố đô Gyeongju, Hàn Quốc

Các hãng hàng không bay từ Việt Nam đến Hàn Quốc

Thành phố Chuncheon

Ấn tượng Harubang Hàn Quốc

Núi Seorak

Những hành trình thú vị ở đảo Jeju 

Đảo Cheju thơ mộng

Bãi biển Haeundae xinh đẹp

Đầu năm trượt tuyết xứ Hàn

5 điểm đến không thể bỏ qua ở Seoul

Seoul Land 

Ngắm cảnh thần tiên trên quốc lộ 7 Hàn Quốc

Everland – Công viên giải trí lớn nhất Hàn Quốc

Khám phá 7 ngọn núi kỳ vĩ nhất Hàn Quốc 

4 địa điểm khiến teen Hàn Quốc thích mê 

Heyri Art Village - Ngôi làng có một không hai ở Hàn Quốc

Đảo Nami - ý tưởng cho chuyến du lịch lãng mạn

Một lần đến thăm chùa Mahas

Ghé thăm địa danh nổi tiếng trong 'Gangnam Style' 

Choáng ngợp trước Seoul của xứ Hàn

Thăm làng dân gian Hàn Quốc 

Đảo Jeju (Hàn Quốc) - thiên đường của những cặp tình nhân

Kỳ thú hiện tượng: "Biển chia đôi" ở Hàn Quốc

 Đến Andong thăm hai ngôi làng cổ 

Công viên lãng mạn ở Ulsan - Hàn Quốc 

Insa-dong, nơi chắp cánh cho những ước mơ 

Trượt băng ở Seoul

Khu giải trí Yongpyong Ski Resort(Seoul) - Nơi "Bản Tình Ca Mùa Đông" bắt đầu

Thành phố Busan

Đến Incheon thăm Phố Tàu duy nhất ở xứ Hàn

 Kimjang - lễ hội kim chi Hàn Quốc

 Đón năm mới ở chùa với chương trình Templestay 

Thủ đô Seoul 

Cầu phun nước Banpo (Seoul)

Rủ nhau đi tắm ngủ kiểu Hàn Quốc

Wang Dae Po – Pojangmacha (quán lều) giữa trời Seoul

Tháp N. Seoul - “Ổ khóa tình nhân” của giới trẻ Hàn Quốc

Gyeongbok, cung điện đẹp nhất Hàn Quốc

Thơ mộng đảo Nami- Hàn Quốc

Ga Jamsil điểm đến không thể bỏ qua ở Hàn Quốc

Những khu nghỉ phủ tuyết trắng lãng mạn của xứ Hàn

Đến Hàn không thể không leo núi  

Dạo bước trên phố cao cấp Cheongdam-dong

Khám phá một Seochon đầy hoài niệm

Con đường mòn đẹp như cổ tích ở Hàn Quốc

Những 'phố cà phê' làm nên Seoul

Pháo đài Namhan

Những con ngõ nhỏ xinh xắn nổi tiếng ở Seoul

Những trải nghiệm thú vị miễn phí ở Hàn Quốc

*Văn hóa Hàn Quốc:*

Văn hóa trà ở xứ sở nhân sâm 

Thưởng thức không gian trà truyền thống Hàn Quốc

Cảm nhận văn hóa Hàn Quốc

Độc đáo nghề múa mặt nạ Hàn Quốc

Vẻ đẹp quyến rũ của biển Busan Hàn Quốc

Ngắm xứ sở Kim Chi vào thu

*Lễ hội ở Hàn Quốc:*

12 lễ hội hấp dẫn nhất xứ Hàn

5 lễ hội không thể bỏ qua vào mùa thu

----------


## thietht

Điểm danh những món ăn đường phố nổi tiếng của ẩm thực Hàn Quốc

Kim chi và con đường trở thành 'huyền thoại văn hóa' Hàn Quốc

Phát thèm với loạt bánh truyền thống xứ Hàn

5 món nướng tuyệt đỉnh trong ẩm thực Hàn Quốc

Món ngon khi du lịch Incheon

Thòm thèm món ngon Hàn Quốc

4 món ăn đường phố tiêu biểu của Hàn Quốc 

12 món ăn tiêu biểu của ẩm thực Hàn Quốc 

10 món bánh ngon trong ẩm thực Hàn Quốc

Những món cơm ngon của người Hàn Quốc

Những lợi ích sức khỏe từ món ăn Hàn Quốc

10 món ngon khó bỏ qua khi tới Hàn Quốc

Bibimbap - Cơm trộn Hàn Quốc

Mì lạnh Hàn Quốc

Vị Cay - Linh hồn ẩm thực Hàn

Kimbap – cơm cuốn rong biển Hàn Quốc

Thưởng thức bánh gạo tteok 

Các mùa kim chi ở Hàn Quốc

Trải nghiệm ẩm thực Mokpo

Khám phá món canh rong biển Hàn Quốc

5 món ăn cay nhất xứ Kim Chi khiến du khách khiếp sợ

Sundae- Ẩm thực Hàn Quốc

----------


## thietht

Tượng Haruban - món quà lưu niệm dễ thương của đảo Jeju

Cẩm nang du lịch Seoul vào mùa hoa anh đào

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hàn Quốc: Mùa hè đừng quên món mì lạnh 

Những điều bạn cần biết khi đi du lịch Hàn Quốc

Một số thông tin cần biết khi đi tham quan và làm việc tại Hàn Quốc

 Hành trang du lịch Hàn Quốc

Kinh nghiệm du lịch seoul 

5 lí do phải tới Busan 

Hướng dẫn mua sắm ở thủ đô Seoul 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch đảo Jeju 

Visa Nhập Cảnh Hàn Quốc, những thông tin bổ ích cho bạn

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH HÀN QUỐC được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Du Lịch Hàn Quốc: Hà Nội - Seoul - Jeju - Everland - Pangshow (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 989 USD/Khách

Hà Nội - SEOUL - JEJU - CÔNG VIÊN EVERLAND - ĐẢO NAMI (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.345.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hàn Quốc - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.240.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hàn Quốc (Seoul - JeJu - Everland) - Hà Nội (6 Ngày 5 Đêm) - Giá KM: 19.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Seoul - Hà Nội (4N/3Đ) - Giá tour: 16.289.000 - Giá KM: 15.699.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Seoul - Hà Nội (4N/3Đ) - Giá 15.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du lịch Hàn Quốc: Hà Nội/TPHCM - Seoul - Đảo Nami - Công viên Everland - SJB Boy Show (5N/4Đ) - Giá 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

>> *7 khách sạn lung linh nhất Hàn Quốc* 

1. *BEEWON Guest House* 
- Điện thoại: 02-765-0670
- Địa chỉ: 28-2 Unni-dong Jongno-gu Seoul

2. *CARA Motel*
- Điện thoại: 02-741-4455
- Địa chỉ: 135-1 Nakwon-dong Jongno-gu Seoul

3. *Gogoong Hotel*
- Điện thoại: 02-741-3831~4
- Địa chỉ: 177-1 Wonnam-dong Jongno-gu Seoul

3. *Amiga Motel* 
- Điện thoại: 02-3672-7970
- Địa chỉ: 193-3 Yeonji-dong Jongno-gu Seoul

4. *State Tower - Địa điểm tuyệt vời dành cho những người thành đạt*

5. *Paradise Busan Hotel*

6. *Khách sạn Imperial Palace Hotel ( 5 sao)*

7. Hotel Inter-Burgo (5 sao)

8. Hotel PJ - Seoul

----------


## thietht

Nhà Hàng của tài tử Bae Young Jun: Gorilla in the kitchen

Khách sạn Incheon Airport Gogo House (3 sao) 

Những nhà hàng không thể bỏ qua khi tới Hàn Quốc

Nhà Hàng Obaltan (Songpa Branch)

Nhà hàng Cheongsa Chorong (Seoul )

Nhà hàng Jungang Hoegwan  (Seoul)

Nhà hàng Nak Won (Seoul)

Nhà hàng Ganggang Sullai (Siheung Branch)(Seoul)

Nhà hàng Ganggang Sullai (Sillimbon-dong Branch)(Seoul)

Nhà hàng với món ăn các nước tại Hàn Quốc 

Nhà hàng Dodong Sanbang

Nhà hàng Hyatt Regency Incheon

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hàn Quốc

----------

